# Problema con crossover



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bueno primero empesare describiendo lo que tengo : 

tengo 2 parlantes de 15" 150w , marca " Pro bass " 
4 tweters pizzo con sus respectivas resistencias y condensadores
y 1 divisor 3 Way, 200 Watt, 1.5K/5K Hz, 8 Ohm

el problema que tengo es que no me gusta bien como suena , osea tengo un amigo que compro 2 bafles de 15" *american pro apl 300* , bueno la cosa es que se la re bancan los graves los woofers , y yo no logro lo mismo , me ah dicho el circuito de su crossover pero no quiere desarmar las bobinas y me dijo que aprox tiene 1ohm , la verdad lo hice y no sonaba bien , yo aca ya no si es la caja , o los parlantes que son malos o un crossover muy malo  , yo quiero que tenga graves , pero cuando le doy graves distorsiona, aclaro se me rompio el equipo de 125w asi que ando con uno de 30w pero sin embargo a la mitad o menos distorsiona , bueno ya ps nose que hacer  no se tanto de electronica para poner a hacer un crossover yo al principio pense que ponia el parlante y ya estaria , recuerdo que tenia 2 columnas de 4 parlantes cada una y sonaban exelente , y los parlantes eran malisimos , aguantaban 50 como mucho , y tenian 1 bobina y 1 condensador , yo no sabia ni que era y lo tire , y ahora me arrepiento de hacerlo u_U bueno en fin , nose si mis parlantes son malisimos o le erre haciendo la caja acustica o es el crossover , o el equipo , Bueno gracias por su atencion


----------



## detrakx (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola Raul. Bienvenido al foro. 
Veo que es tu primer mensaje y como titulo " problema con croosver "
La cuestion es que planteas un titulo y terminas hablando de otras cosas. Comparas tus parlantes con otro modelo . Luego que se te rompio el equipo y que el parlante distorciona y bla bla bla.
La verdad es que se complica la comprension a tus problemas, tenes una nube y grande.
Ayer una persona abrio un tema para comentar su deseperacion por obtener un buen sonido. 
Termino hablando de muchisimas cosas sin llegar a nada. Algo parecido a lo tuyo.

Asi que directamente te paso el link para que te informes un poco. Y tengas pistas por donde empezar para solucionar tus problemas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/mejoro-calidad-claridad-sonido-93247/

Saludos.


----------



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 19, 2013)

es que todo l oque te digo llega a lo mismo , nesesito armar un crossover y que sea bueno , yo me preguntaba por que no suena bien? acaso el parlante no sirve para nada? la caja esta mal hecha? el crossover es malo? el equipo es malo? ttengo muchisimas dudas , y intente explicar lo mas posible , es mas esta es mi 2da caja acustica , me habia armado 2 con jharo pero unos agudos impresionantes , no golpeaba nada , y ahora armo otra y lo mismo , ya veo que era mas facil comrpar 2 cajas yamaha y sonaba bien y ya , armar es para complicarte la vida y no lograr nada , bueno espero vender mis columnas lo mas rapido posible


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2013)

Raulelcapo24 dijo:


> ....es mas esta es mi 2da caja acustica , me habia armado 2 con jharo pero unos agudos impresionantes , no golpeaba nada , y ahora armo otra y lo mismo , ya veo que era mas facil comrpar 2 cajas yamaha y sonaba bien y ya , armar es para complicarte la vida y no lograr nada , bueno espero vender mis columnas lo mas rapido posible



La mayoría de la gente cree que diseñar un baffle es armar una caja y poner un parlante en un agujero de una de las tapas y listo . No importan las medidas, no importa la madera, no importa el relleno, no importa nada... solo armar una caja y luego venir al foro a que les arreglen los problemas que tienen por *NO HABER LEIDO* la parva de temas que tratan el diseño de baffles usando software, las mediciones con micrófono y toda una sartalada de cosas que hay que hacer para lograr que un baffle suene como pretendés que suene.

En el foro hay mucho conocimiento y experiencia volcados sobre el tema de los baffles y si no querés leerlo y aprenderlo... pues bueno, vendé tus baffles y comprá unos comerciales, y si por desgracia le quemás el parlante... vas a estar en la misma , solo que gastando mucho más.

En fin....


----------



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 21, 2013)

compre 2 jahro de 15 600 w y anda joya , los litrajes de la caja estan en 100 o 110 , lo calcule con un programa de internet , asi que la caja esta bien hecha , lo unico malo es el crossover , pero = ya anda biemn , pero el otro parlante PRO BASS tiene un problema , que no suena bien , hace un ruido raro , como que vibra , ya lo probe en distintas cajas nose que le pasa , probe sus ohms , tiene normal 8 asi que la bobina no esta quemada , movi el cono aver si raspaba la bobina y tampoco  , lo probe con 2 amplis distintos y 2 bafles distintos , hasta con otra compu pero hace = que sera? el parlante esta impecable , ni 1 raya , lo use con un equipo de 30w y el parlante aguanta 150w REALES no pmpo que sera? no me preocupo mucho ya que los jahro suenan perfectos pero = me llamo la atencion que suena raro , osea no distorciona pero suena como si fuera viejo el parlante y el uso fue de 3 meses o 4 como mucho encima ya perdi la garantia por que se me rompio el equipo y no pude usarlo por un gran tiempo como 9 meses y bueno ahora que pude ya el parlante no anda ( no estoy muy seguro de eso ) opinen


----------



## cyverlarva (Feb 21, 2013)

Mmmm quien te dijo que la caja esta bien hecha? Sabes los parametros Thielle - Small de los parlantes para poder simular como responden en la caja que armaste? Sabes como pueden funcionar en una caja de otro litraje para saber si podes aprovechar realmente todas las caracteristicas del driver y poder minimizar las que te generan problemas?

Medistes los valores de Qtc, Qes, Qms y Vas para poder simular la respuesta?

Sin eso lo que estas haciendo es meter un parlante en una caja y rezar para que minimamente suene como vos esperas, que puede ser definitivamente mal, ya que la escucha es condicionada por un monton de factores, como la sugestion y la psicoacustica.

Si queres que tus cajas suenen realmente bien, empeza a leer que tenes un camino largo por recorrer, pero que definitivamente te va a dar un monton de satisfacciones, si pretendes que alguien te pase la receta magica, estas errado, la cosa no funciona asi.


Saludos


----------



## Raulelcapo24 (Feb 22, 2013)

SI estan en 100 litros , y vi en internet que es 100 , lo copie de un bafle comprado con el mismo parlante y todo lo que tengo yo , osea no tenia apra comrpar el bafle armado ya con todo asi que compre de apoco = que el que estaba en la tienda me dejaron medirlo es de 74 de alto interior , 50 de ancho ( donde va el woofer ) , y profundidad de 37 use mdf de 15 m


----------

